# My Drawers Storage Unit - Lots of great storage



## A_Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

I had a request for a video on my drawer storage unit so I thought I would share it with everyone. Maybe some can use this for some ideas in their shop.






Thanks for watching!


----------

